# Games that won't break the bank - but probably deserve to...



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey people, have you ever picked up a game for next to nothing - sometimes on a gut feeling, maybe a positive review you read a while back or even on a supposed acclaimed reputation - and just been completely blown away, despite the usually dated visuals?

Well recently I picked up Indigo Prophecy (which is about 5/6 years old) from Steam for £2.37. Basically the cost of a sandwich :b This game is a pure joy to play; a thoroughly engrossing interactive story wrapped around clever decision based gameplay mechanics. Has anyone else uncovered any stupidly cheap gems at all recently or in the past?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

This one was free, incredibly good for a mere puzzle game










This one was 9$ one day on steam, classic Star Wars RPG with voice acting


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

7,99$, 9 years ago in a random videogame store.

I've been playing on and off since then. When i say on and off i mean once or twice per year, if not more. It often makes my top 5, when i bother making a top 5. 
SS2 runs circles around Bioshock.

This is a game everyone should try out. They even have texture packs that make the game feel less outdated.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I remember picking up Silver, 7 or 8 years ago for the pc for something like 5€. I was pleasantly surprised with the game.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd go with SW:KOTOR


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

There's some good stuff on here. But I won't be happy until everyone gets their own copies of Fallout 1 & 2 for $5 each. It just doesn't get any better than that. It just doesn't.

Well, except maybe the time I picked this up in the bargain bin for $9.99. Now that I look back on it, that may have been the greatest day of my life.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Pixel!

Perfectly executed Indie game. Easily downloadable onto the 360 for a mere _three dollars_. Arguably the best sidescroller that isn't Little Big Planet to be found on non-Nintendo console this generation. Playing through it is a wistful journey for anyone that grew up in the 2D sidescroller era.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

^ Pixel
Oh that sounds and looks awesome. I might give that one a try!


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

Mass effect for PC is 9.99€ new.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Fallout 1&2(get em cheep on steam)
Deus Ex
Anything from the Total War series
Command and Conquer original and Red Alert


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> Fallout 1&2(get em cheep on steam)


Word. $5.99 apiece on GOG and no DRM.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nuff said.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I am playing ES: Oblivion....right now!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

The Silent Hill series (Except Homecoming )


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think portal wins hands down on the value front (you can't really beat free lol:b)
But saying that, I personally will try and get hold of Vampires Bloodlines and Dreamfall if the chance pops up. This thread sure does deliver as a recommendation provider I've gotta say :yes


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

pita said:


>


lulwut? This is an actual game? That is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw Assassin's Creed 2 online for $10 the other day. That's an absolute steal, hope it lasts because I'm looking to rebuy it after I traded it in at Gamestop. Big mistake. Got like $3 for it lol.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

24 Meg Action Adventure!! Whoa!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

just re-bought bc2 today for $3 (after trade in values)










-bought blur for $20 a few weeks ago (had 2 coupons)










mgs4 for $25










little big plant for $18









-bought team fortress 2 on mac for $9 (steam sale)










-bought half life 2 epsode 2 on mac for $9 (steam sale)


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Got this for $5:









...everyone needs to play this if they haven't already.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> 24 Meg Action Adventure!! Whoa!


I don't know, man...aren't those a little expensive? Whenever I see the words "Super Nintendo" and "Squaresoft" on a game box, I know it's probably out of my league. :|

Which is too bad. I've always wanted to play Secret of Evermore.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought the "Longest Journey" a week ago and beat it today. Great game! More for plot value than anything else.

I'm gonna try Dreamfall next.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

counterfeit self said:


> I bought the "Longest Journey" a week ago and beat it today. Great game! More for plot value than anything else.
> 
> I'm gonna try Dreamfall next.


Hell yes! Longest Journey rocks; one of my favorite adventure games ever. I loved Dreamfall too, for the story, characters and the music, although I thought the gameplay was a bit weak.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

^^ haha yes I read the battle sequences in dreamfall were bad too...but oh well I want to find out what happens with April Ryan! haha.

I miss these point-and-click adventure games like Monkey Island, King's Quest, Legend of Kyrandia, etc. the nostalgia from my youth is coming back when I play the Longest Journey series.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

pita said:


>


such a great game!!!!!!!!


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> ^^ haha yes I read the battle sequences in dreamfall were bad too...but oh well I want to find out what happens with April Ryan! haha.
> 
> I miss these point-and-click adventure games like Monkey Island, King's Quest, Legend of Kyrandia, etc. the nostalgia from my youth is coming back when I play the Longest Journey series.


Not to mention zoey is everything i would want in a women.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


> I don't know, man...aren't those a little expensive? Whenever I see the words "Super Nintendo" and "Squaresoft" on a game box, I know it's probably out of my league. :|
> 
> Which is too bad. I've always wanted to play Secret of Evermore.


Not if you look hard enough. I saw cheap copies of SOE and Tactics for less than 20$


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------

